# Controle climatico e realidades paralelas Ashtar



## Danilo2012 (28 Jul 2018 às 05:46)

Boa tarde gratidão por poder conversar assim.

O clima da terra esta irregular

A conversa que vai vir agora nao é para lhe causar medo ou panico entenda por favor

Devido a varios fatores o clima da terra nao esta circulando bem

Os humanos tem controlado o clima com tecnologia para o proprio beneficio.

E por causa disso varios lugares tem perdido o equilibrio

Os ciclos que acontecem na terra sao para manter o equilibrio, Esses ciclos sao a Terra que causa.

E para manter o equilíbrio chuvas ventos e furacões sao essenciais.

Quando a Terra esta em equilibrio alagamentos chuvas torrenciais e grandes desastres nao acontecem.

Mas quando os humanos artificialmente controlam o clima o equilíbrio se perde grandemente.

Para o equilibrio voltar chuvas torrencias ventos muito fortes acontecem.

O equilibrio da natureza é muito sutil

E, nao acontece de acordo com o que os humanos acham.

Nao acontece de acordo com os interesses da humanidade.

Os interesses da humanidade tais como lucro eficiencia julgamento de bom e mal, nao tem relacao com isso.

Acontece de acordo com uma perspectiva muito maior.

E quando os humanos pensam em controlar pelo proprio beneficio grandes desequilibrios ocorrem.

E para o equilíbrio voltar grandes mudanças ocorrem.

Entenda que isso quie esta acontecendo.

E esta acontecendo guerras climáticas ( o clima sendo usado como ataque).

Ataques diretos (como eram feitos) nao estao mais sendo possiveis.

Entao estao usando o clima para gerar ataques nas nacoes, guerras climaticas.

Quando do nada surgem tempestades localizadas, o clima natural nao é assim.

Se voce usar as funcoes das microondas é possivel causar esse tipo de coisa.

 tambem podem causar terremotos.

E tambem o governo ja tem tecnologia para causar grandes ondas de calor ondas de frio etc.

E isso é para causar temor em voces cidadoes, esse estado de guerra.

Essas guerras sao feitas para causar panico nos cidadoes.

E com certeza tambem para fazer dinheiro. Quando os cidaddoes comecao a sentir que a vida esta em risco sentido medo e anciedade, crando assim obediencia em relacao aos que querem controlar(governo).

Quando esta essa confusao, o que eles falam voces escutam(obedecem).

Buscando assim um lider devido a um estado mental de escravo.

E ai os que querem controlar podem exercer seu reinado.

Ate agora usaram sempre de forca militar para fazer as guerras.

Mas voces estao comecando a duvidar de varias coisas.

Entao os planos dos que querem controlar nao estao indo bem e as guerras que eles querem fazer nao eta dando certo.

Eles nao estao mais conceguindo fazer guerras diretamente.

Por causa disso eles estao usando o clima para gerar pavor.

Se acontecer grandes desastres as pessoas vao ficar confusas e perder a paz de espirito.

E vao comecar a querer depender de Deus, ou dos Lider (os controladores).

Eles querem fazer confusao.

E fazendo esses desastres eles conseguem fazer dinheiro

Mas voces estao com bastante paz de espirito.

E estao calmamente duvidando do governo e falando sobre isso.

Eles nao estao conseguindo cumprir com suas agendas.

Quando estao acontecendo esses desastres voces estao calmos e dando a maos as companheiros cidadoes.

Nao estao mais servimente ouvindo os controladores.

E isso esta causando bastante problemas para eles.

nao estao conseguindo fazer como querem.

Ao contrario estao cada vez perdendo mais a confianca dos cidadoes, e cada vez mais perdendo forca centrifuga e ja nao sabem mais o que fazer.

Esta tudo bem.

Continuem indo calmamente.

Se fazerem assim eles cada vez mais nada lhe poderam fazer.

Quanto menos voces enviarem energia de oposicao rebeldia.

E deixarem eles fazerem o que querem mais eles vao perdendo forca.

E o que eu quero dizer com perder a forca é que cada vez mais eles nao vao conseguir fazer o que querem.

Mesmo fazendo controle climatico eles nao vao conseguir lhe acessar e exercer influencia.

voces sabem.

O campo energetico estara diferente e nao vao conseguiir lhe acessar.

No campo energetico deles (realidade paralela) estao fazendo cair tempestades mais no seu campo nao conseguem fazer.

Na televisao esta caindo tempestades mais na sua realidade nao estara chovendo(pode estar chovendo mais nada de mais) essas coisa vao acontecer.

Isso é que voce ja nao esta mais na mesma realidade deles.

Eu nao estou falando essas coisas para lhe deixarem com medo ou tentar fazer alguma coisa com eles.

So entenda que esse tipo de coisa esta acontecendo.

E nao caia no medo e desespero.

Nao ressoe na mesma vibracao energetica. continue de bom humor.

Se de bom humor comecara a ressoar com campos energeticos leves e eles nada lhe poderam fazer na sua realidade.

Sendo entao possivel para voce estar em outra orbe.

na televisao continuamente reportando clima estranho.

nao se foque-se nisso (no medo).

A sua realidade nao é a mesma realidade da televisao.

Se voce ficar com medo do que acontece na televisao entao isso comeca a entrar na sua realidade.

Se voce estiver focando na quinta dimensao os eventos da terceira dimensao nao lhe poderam exercer influencia.
va com o espirito na calma.

Lhe transmito essa mensagem com Amor

Ashtar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2018 às 11:21)




----------



## Rui Alex (28 Jul 2018 às 12:14)

O Danilo escreve sempre assim ou a sua conta foi hijacked?

É uma abordagem curiosa ao tema das alterações climáticas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Jul 2018 às 15:09)

Rui Alex disse:


> O Danilo escreve sempre assim ou a sua conta foi hijacked?
> 
> É uma abordagem curiosa ao tema das alterações climáticas.



Eu fiz uma traducao essa mensagem tava em japones por isso que esta meio estranho. E dificil para mim de traduzir do Japones para o portugues ainda...

Eu sei que algumas pessoas podem pensar que é loucura mais quando Einstein apresento a relatividade geral pensaram a mesma coisa é normal huahua.

Essa mesagem veio de seres que estao num nivel muito diferente do que é considerado normal pela mainstream (eles propositalmente escondem a verdade e implanta esse comonsense que muitas vezes é o oposto das verdade universais)

 Nao vou dizer que esta  tudo certo porque eles querem que noz por si proprios aprendam a distinguir o falso do verdadeiro atravez da intuicao...


----------

